# How can I keep the van battery charged?



## lr147 (Jan 27, 2008)

The van battery on my 1995 boxer based compass drifter has run down as I forgot to start it up and run it for a bit recently  #-o Normally do it every 2 weeks or so. 
What's the best, easiest, cheapest way of keeping it charged that doesn't involve me remembering  . It is parked up on EHU most of the time. 
My girlfriend has a battery charger for her bike will this charge my van? If it might what do I need to check/look for to be sure?
Also have I likely damaged the battery? when I turn the ignition no lights even flicker.

Thanks all.


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Chances are your battery is toast.............sorry.

The easiest way on the old Ducato was to use a Maplin solar battery charger plugged into the cigarette lighter socket. It kept mine going for 5 years ok.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm not the expert in these matters but I would hate to see you go without any response...  
There are two types of battery chargers:
1. Just throws about 14v at the battery and (usually) gives a read-out saying how many amps the battery is taking. You are expected to take it off when virtually nothing is going into the battery.
2. The "electronic" or "intelligent" battery chargers which step down the charge rate as the battery gets closer to fully charged. This type usually cuts itself out when full charge has been reached but keeps monitoring the voltage. If it sees the battery needs more charge, it will go back into charge mode etc. etc.
Type 2 is usually marked to say that it is electronic or intelligent or something like that. They are not necessarily expensive. In fact, the last time I looked in Halfords they only stocked type 2.
As for the damage to your battery, it is hard to tell. Wet batteries don't like being left flat while gel batteries (usually leisure) are a little more forgiving.
The only way to tell is to take it to a battery shop and ask them to test it. The gear for doing such a test costs hundreds of pounds these days...
Hope that helps
Patrick


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

If you are on EHU what you need is Battery Master

peedee


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi,you need a Tronic (£10 from lidl ) Auto x5 (£12 from Aldi) or a CTEC about £40 upwards) all 3 stage chargers, fit and leave on 
 
terry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We use a Maplin solar charger at £19.99 to keep t topped up, works superbly. Battery Master etc would be great but more expensive and need more wiring sorted, solar works even in daylight now.


----------



## kayg (Aug 20, 2007)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> I'm not the expert in these matters but I would hate to see you go without any response... quote]
> Me too, can't help in any way but at least I said HI.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I plug a Cetek 3600 into my cigarette lighter - no problems
Richard


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Plenty of choice there then!
peedee


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

I've got the plug into cig socket thingy - but have never used it yet. I've tried the lighter when the ignition is off and it works so thought I might try it. Only small question - I think you are supposed to remove it before starting the engine. Is this correct?

Thanks guys!

- "The Electric Thicko" nfire:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

If you are on EHU you can get any cheap charger which gives 4-5 amps output connected to the EHU via a 7 day timer which you could set to switch on for 4 hours once a week. Fit the charger under the bonnet.

This worked fine for us when we kept the van at home. No need for any complicated wiring.

steve & ann. --------------- teensvan


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Mains first, then cigarette lighter plug and then start!!
Richard


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

I heard that Vardy, but only after I'd hardwired mine into the back of the cigarette lighter for three years without problems, so I left it there. Never came to any harm only removed it when I sold the van in March


----------



## Senator (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a feeling that my van battery might be at the end of it's life, certainly the leisure battery needed replacing earlier this year as I suspect the previous owner let them both sit discharged for some time (didn't really use the van!).

So, this led me to investigate my charger which I felt was not really working properly when connected to my previous 75a/h caravan battery. It is a cheap unit I got from Halfords with 6/12v option and 6 amp output, probably fine for a small car or bike.

If you need to charge the battery quickly from a discharged state you might need a fairly substantial charger for a M/H battery of around 110amp/h plus. I purchased a new 10 amp unit from Halfords (B&D) and this appears to charge the battery fine, it (the battery) just doesn't hold the charge very long in this cold weather!

Some of the Halfords units have a model number ie 1800cc and this relates to the maximum engine size the charger is likely to be suitable for.

I suppose if you are on EHU then a smaller output is not a problem as it has the time to charge. But would the battery ever reach its full charge - not sure?

I also intend to purchase a solar panel from Maplin but at the moment my van has a cover on it! However, this is definitely the way to go for long term trickle charging.

Hope this helps.

Mark


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Dashboard battery charger £19-95 (bit cheaper after December 1st!)

Peter


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Just a comment for interest.
We have a 110aH leisure which I charge from a big commercial 200amp battery charger (at 10 amps) when on EHU and we have a 65w solar cell.
The battery charger will never get it above 13.4v but most sunny days the s/cell will reliably get it to 13.9v.
If you really want full charge, use a solar cell? 8O :lol: 
Patrick


----------



## AberdeenAngus (Jul 26, 2008)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Just a comment for interest.
> We have a 110aH leisure which I charge from a big commercial 200amp battery charger (at 10 amps) when on EHU and we have a 65w solar cell.
> The battery charger will never get it above 13.4v but most sunny days the s/cell will reliably get it to 13.9v.
> If you really want full charge, use a solar cell? 8O :lol:
> Patrick


and a 24v charger will get it up to 24v and goose it.

Higher voltage is not necessaryily better. 13.9v sounds a bit high.
Thought lead acid cells should be 13.4v fully charged, on charge.
Anything higher is not good.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Same as above only cheeper   

Maplins solar

BTW are these any good, as our van is in storage and gets left for upto 5 weeks some times.

Richard...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Usually I claim that as long as the float charge is 13.5 to 13.8V, don't worry too much about it. 13.5V is better, and I'd happily leave a lead acid indefinitely at that float charge. 13.8V used to be the crude single-stage charger voltage and also a standard power source voltage. Again, you can leave many lead acids at that voltage for long periods, but you may have a problem if indefinitely.

Dave


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

I had a notion that AGP batteries were about half a volt higher on charge than wet batteries but, hey, I'm getting on, y'know :?


----------

